# Our secret Bait



## mtnman (Dec 19, 2007)

This is a picture of the bait we go out and fish for. Wallye, Muskie< and pike love them so it makes it worth going out and spending the time fishing for them. we spend a day or two fishing for them and alot of times we have a blast doing it. (a 30pack of beer helps) We catch the in a Beautiful Trout stream about 25 minutes from here. Its called oilcreek and we fish the backwaters after a good rain. We also catch Golden Suckers there also but the are real hard to catch for some reason and we never catch them in a trap. Great fish to all!


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2007)

Can they live in an aquarium? Lets say you had a 55 gallon tank. Could they live in there for awhile?


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 20, 2007)

I've seen Red Tail chubs going for $8/dozen in bait shops in Minnesota, and people will pay it. Not sure exactly what kind you have there, but that looks like some quality bait.


----------



## mtnman (Dec 20, 2007)

i never tryied an aquarium but i have kept them in a bucket with and air pump for a couple days but when its warm out they dont last as long as they do now. they sell black suckers aroud her for $9 a dozen and theres no way in hell ill pay that when i can go and catch these for free and i think these are better bait mostly because they are a natural bait to the area. the black suckers work but to much money especially when they probably pay $2 a dozen. to much mark up!


----------



## little anth (Dec 20, 2007)

do you catch em in traps or some other way


----------



## mtnman (Dec 20, 2007)

we get the smaller ones in trap and the 4"+ size we fish for them with ultra-lites, a #12 hook tipped with a maget and a small splitshot .


----------



## SMDave (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's a suggestion: I do this in salwater mainly, but cast netting is VERY effective once you get to know how to do it. I have the cheap BPS ones, but they work flawlessly, I have used them in fresh and salt, rocks and sand. Once you get used to stealth and such, you will be able to catch dozens in one cast! Be careful not to get one too large, I would actually recommend the smallest - 2nd smallest size they carry, especially in freshwater and tight corners.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 20, 2007)

If you can, chum them in with little bread balls and then do like SMDave said, throw a castnet over them. It works great with wild shiners in one pond I fish.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 21, 2007)

Just make sure you are legal with the cast net - in PA you need a permit at some lakes and it is still unclear if it is legal in other areas


----------



## mtnman (Dec 21, 2007)

im not sure if a cast net is legal in the creek we get our bait at. i know that part of it is a delayed harvest area and you are not even aloud to trap that part of the creek but i will look into it because i would save alot of time if i could get bait that quick. we do have a sane but the water is just a little to deep there to use it. Thanks for all the info! By the way Esquired when ya coming to fish with us? anyone else?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 21, 2007)

Mtn - I want to catch a Muskie! Or a Northern Pike

When do you suggest the best time for that woudl be?

Hoping that I will do a little traveling this spring - April onward


----------



## mtnman (Dec 21, 2007)

i would not wait any longer than April or may at the lastest. when the water gets warming up the muskie get weird around here. they still hit but they are very unpredictable,one day they are in the shallows the next there hanging deep. To Much Work! if you wait till later spring right before summer the Bass hit like mad and you could also pick up a muskie or pike. we catch muskie and pike is the spring on pearl flukes while bass fishing,the sometimes will hit the baby bass color some times. ill get back to ya later i have to go and get ready. me and my duddy are going to drown some bait this morning and he will be here in about 15 min.


----------



## little anth (Dec 21, 2007)

wow sounds like fun i think if you cant trap then you cant cast net em. i love throwin the cast net at schools of peanut bunker at night in the lights.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 21, 2007)

Check the Pa Regs. for your area. You can use casts nets in some places, but they have to be a certain size.

Others, you can only use them with a permit.

HERE IS THE SUMMARY OF THE LAW:

_The Pennsylvania Fish & Boat Commission issues permits for use of cast nets or throw nets for taking gizzard shad 8 inches or less in length and alewife only in waters determined by the executive director. The executive director has determined that the Commission will issue cast net or throw net permits only for the waterways listed below. A separate permit is required for each area.

*County Water Area*

Berks Blue Marsh Lake
Bucks Nockamixon Lake
Carbon Beltsville Lake
Huntingdon Raystown Lake
Wayne/Pike Lake Wallenpaupack
Butler Lake Arthur
Mercer Shenango Lake


The use of a cast net or throw net in any other Commonwealth waters is a violation of the Fish and Boat Code and is punishable by a fine and may result in the loss of fishing privileges. Cast nets or throw nets shall not exceed 10 feet in radius or 20 feet in diameter and possess a mesh size of at least 3/8-inch. The holder of the cast net or throw net permit may take, catch, kill or possess a daily creel limit of 100 gizzard shad and alewife (combined species). The holder of the permit shall carry the permit on his/her person while using the net or while possessing more than 50 gizzard shad or alewife (combined species). The permit shall be available for inspection by a waterways conservation officer.

It is unlawful to:

* use a cast net or throw net in the waterways listed above without the required permit;
* use a cast net or throw net in any other Commonwealth waters except those listed above;
* use a cast net or throw net to take, catch, kill or possess any fish species except gizzard shad 8 inches or less in length and alewife;
* use gizzard shad or alewife taken under the required permit as live bait in any water other than the water from which it was taken;
* use a cast net/throw net without possessing a valid fishing license.
_

In addition to it probably being unlawful, I do not think you will have great luck cast netting Creek Chubb as they are not a schooling fish. Keep at it with the hook and line and you will be fine :lol:


----------



## jwo1124 (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard you can chum them with oatmeal flakes. I'm guessing you'll probably get pesky sunfish hogging all the flakes though.


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2008)

never thought about a net, gonna try it if legal!


----------

